# apollo helios



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi all,

Anyone got decent experience with helios? I'm trialling some for Apollo currently. On my 3rd day of 1ml.

Not noticing a huge amount of sides, maybe slightly warm and I have minor tremors I'm running alongside 75mcg t3 500mg alpha test e and 2 ml apollo tren 300s.

Will report back on weight loss in a couple of weeks. Disclaimer is I got this as a freebie so just being honest with that before I give reviews.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

G said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone got decent experience with helios? I'm trialling some for Apollo currently. On my 3rd day of 1ml.
> 
> ...


 I've got one of them too - not going to try it for a couple of weeks yet though.

would be good to know how you get on.


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

in for this


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

There's a definite minor tremor. I'm dosing 1ml a day I'm down from 221 to 218lbs but that could be water.


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

This works nicely. Down 5lbs since I started taking it. Clen sides but they feel slightly different. I was slightly too high bf to have noticed any ab sculpting or anything.


----------

